# Automatic dog wash...this is funny



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

The Red Green show is a classic. Ignore the opening 10 sec. skit.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, that would sure be easier than the way *I* do it! Ha!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

That's good!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Laughter is good for the heart!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

If I had the energy, I would go outside and start sawing my dog house in half. Good use for the leaf blower also. Mine it to big for me to use--but to dry Rosie--humm.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Loved it - and needed a good laugh!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

loved it!!


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

Cute. It looks doable. <grin>.


----------

